# How to get rid of staghorn algae?



## turbowagon (Dec 30, 2005)

- manually remove affected leaves
- good supply of CO2
- good circulation


EDIT: typo fixed


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

manually *re*move affected leaves 

This will do it though, turbowagon is right on the money.

Hoppy (I think...) posted this awhile back and it was helpful to me:


----------



## EliteFishy (Jul 25, 2006)

thanks. I think my problem is the ammonia because me co2 is about 25ppm.


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

The circulation suggested by turbowagon will add some extra filtration that will help with that, plus a good water change or two never hurts either


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

EliteFishy said:


> thanks. I think my problem is the ammonia because me co2 is about 25ppm.


Don't be sure about the CO2 amount you have. None of the methods we use to measure it is very reliable. Unless you have some very expensive fish try raising the CO2 level a bit, carefully watch the fish, the algae, the plants for a few days, then raise it again and repeat until the algae doesn't keep restarting after you remove it manually, or until the fish seem uncomfortable with the CO2. Also, visit this website: http://www.aquariumalgae.blogspot.com/ for more information about various algae.


----------

